# شريط ألمس ايدينا كامل (صوت غير القديم)



## oesi no (28 يونيو 2007)

سلام ونعمه رب المجد مع جميعكم 
شريط ألمس ايدينا 
لمجموعه من المرنمين بصوت جديد خالص منزلش المنتدى قبل كدة 
وبمساحه منزلتش النت قبل كدة 
الشريط كله حوالى 10.4 ميجا بس 
وطبعا هتلاقوة فى المكتبه بتاعتى 
لينك الشريط 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3097291/18733567/__sharing.html
سلام ونعمه 
مراسل منتدى الكنيسه
​


----------



## Tabitha (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ألمس ايدينا كامل (صوت غير القديم)*

*راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع

بجد الشريط روعة واللي بترنم كمان

شكراً جزيلاً يا oesi_no*


----------



## oesi no (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ألمس ايدينا كامل (صوت غير القديم)*

الف شكر يا انسطاسيا على مرورك يارب يكون الشريط عجبك ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ألمس ايدينا كامل (صوت غير القديم)*

حلو اوى الصوت يا جورج 
ميرسى بجد انا بحب الشريط ده جدا​


----------



## oesi no (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ألمس ايدينا كامل (صوت غير القديم)*



ginajoojoo قال:


> حلو اوى الصوت يا جورج​
> 
> ميرسى بجد انا بحب الشريط ده جدا​


انتى تؤمرى يا جينا 
الصوت صناعه  شخصيه منى اهداء للمنتدى 
والمساحه كمان 
عمايل ايداى وحياة عينيا :t33:​


----------



## ginajoojoo (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ألمس ايدينا كامل (صوت غير القديم)*



oesi_no قال:


> انتى تؤمرى يا جينا
> الصوت صناعه  شخصيه منى اهداء للمنتدى
> والمساحه كمان
> عمايل ايداى وحياة عينيا :t33:​



اسرارك كترت يا جورج .. بقى كل التغيير ده فى الصوت من عمايلك
ده الفرق شااااااسع .. استاذ ورئيس قسم يابنى .. بجد تسلم ايدك​


----------



## cobcob (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ألمس ايدينا كامل (صوت غير القديم)*

*الله عليك يا جورج يا مهنينا
شكرا شكرا شكرا
ومبروك كمان مرة على الاشراف​*


----------



## oesi no (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ألمس ايدينا كامل (صوت غير القديم)*

الله يبارك فيكم جميعا 
ملحوظه يا جينا صغننه مش الصوت اللى كان  فى المنتدى هنا دة حاجه تانيه 
انا مش ساحر علشان اعمل من الفسيخ شربات ​


----------



## dede2000 (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط ألمس ايدينا كامل (صوت غير القديم)*

شكرا جدا على تعبك وانا بجد كان نفسى اسمعة جدا ميرسىىىى


----------



## oesi no (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ألمس ايدينا كامل (صوت غير القديم)*



> شكرا جدا على تعبك وانا بجد كان نفسى اسمعة جدا ميرسىىىى


 
لا شكر على واجب


----------



## JESUSMYLOVE (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ألمس ايدينا كامل (صوت غير القديم)*

:new4::new4:بجد.الشريط.دة.تحفة.انا.بشكركم.على.تعب.محبتكم.معنا.بجد.مجهود.رائع


----------



## JESUSMYLOVE (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ألمس ايدينا كامل (صوت غير القديم)*

:new4::new4::new4:بجد.الشريط.دة.تحفة.انا.بشكركم.على.تعب.محبتكم.معنا.بجد.مجهود.رائع


----------



## JESUSMYLOVE (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ألمس ايدينا كامل (صوت غير القديم)*

انا.بشكركم.على.تعب.محبتكم.بجد.مجهود.رائع.ربنا.معاكم.ويبارك.حياتكم


----------



## mero m (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ألمس ايدينا كامل (صوت غير القديم)*

بجد الشريط جميل جدا الرب يعوض تعبكم و اتمنى المذيد


----------



## saraa (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ألمس ايدينا كامل (صوت غير القديم)*

شكرااا كتير


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ألمس ايدينا كامل (صوت غير القديم)*

ميرسى جدا على الشرايط دى...ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك...اذكرنى فى صلواتك....


----------



## الانبا ونس (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ألمس ايدينا كامل (صوت غير القديم)*

*جااااااااااااااااارى التحميل شكراااااااااااا​*


----------



## ميزوا (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ألمس ايدينا كامل (صوت غير القديم)*

ميرسى جدا على الشريط


----------



## elven (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ألمس ايدينا كامل (صوت غير القديم)*

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## abokaf2020 (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط ألمس ايدينا كامل (صوت غير القديم)*

مش علرفه انزل الشريط ازاى


----------



## silver hok (28 يونيو 2008)

مرسي كتير 
انا بحب الشريط دة اوى


----------



## veno_2007 (31 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## sosana (1 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا oesi_no على الشريط 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## caro/كارو (1 سبتمبر 2008)

لما باجى احمله يقولى قال ايه الملف *مش موجود*


----------



## oesi no (2 سبتمبر 2008)

الشريط شغال تمام 
جرب تانى ​


----------



## هايدى كاراس (2 سبتمبر 2008)

انا سعيدة جدا بالمشاركة في المنتدي وهبعتلكوا حاجات حلوة خالص


----------



## amirawadid (16 سبتمبر 2008)

الشريط رائع شكرا


----------



## amirawadid (16 سبتمبر 2008)

:smil16:شكرررررا


----------



## بنت الملك22 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

_*شكرا على الشريط​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 سبتمبر 2008)

شريط راااااائع جدا 
مرسىىىىىى ياباشا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## مسعد خليل (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*شريط رائع الرب يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## oesi no (13 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك تعبكم اخوتى الاحباء 
سلام ونعمة ​


----------



## magdy2007 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اوي علي الترانيم الجميلة جدا


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا ليك على الشريط الجميل ده


----------



## هو ابوى (7 يناير 2009)

ارف انت اجمل ما يكون وانا هكمل فى المنتدى دة علشان اتكلم معاك  انت وبجد  مررررررررررررررررررسى جدا الترنيمة اسمها  انا مستهلش    ورررررررررررربنا بجد هيعوضك


----------



## هو ابوى (7 يناير 2009)

هو ابوى قال:


> ارف انت اجمل ما يكون وانا هكمل فى المنتدى دة علشان اتكلم معاك  انت وبجد  مررررررررررررررررررسى جدا الترنيمة اسمها  انا مستهلش    ورررررررررررربنا بجد هيعوضك


ربناااااااااااا يخليك ليااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## oesi no (7 يناير 2009)

> ارف انت اجمل ما يكون وانا هكمل فى المنتدى دة علشان اتكلم معاك انت وبجد مررررررررررررررررررسى جدا الترنيمة اسمها انا مستهلش ورررررررررررربنا بجد هيعوضك


الف شكر اخويا 
انا معلمتش غير الواجب 


> ربناااااااااااا يخليك ليااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


الامتحانات على الابواب صليلى 
طلب قصاد طلب اهوه
هههههههههههه


----------



## هو ابوى (7 يناير 2009)

عيونى ليك بس انت تطلب طلب سهل بلا ش الطلبات الصعبة دية  هحاول ابتدى علشان خاطرك  ووعد مشش    هنساك


----------



## هو ابوى (7 يناير 2009)

هو ابوى قال:


> عيونى ليك بس انت تطلب طلب سهل بلا ش الطلبات الصعبة دية  هحاول ابتدى علشان خاطرك  ووعد مشش    هنساك


عيونى ليك بس انت تطلب طلب سهل بلا ش الطلبات الصعبة دية هحاول ابتدى علشان خاطرك ووعد مشش هنساك


----------



## oesi no (7 يناير 2009)

> عيونى ليك بس انت تطلب طلب سهل بلا ش الطلبات الصعبة دية هحاول ابتدى علشان خاطرك ووعد مشش هنساك


ربنا يخليك


----------



## هو ابوى (8 يناير 2009)

مش عارف بس انت انسان جميل وبجد هكمل فى المنتدى علشان خاطرك ولو ممكن  نكون اصحاب يكون لى الشرف


----------



## هو ابوى (8 يناير 2009)

هو ابوى قال:


> مش عارف بس انت انسان جميل وبجد هكمل فى المنتدى علشان خاطرك ولو ممكن  نكون اصحاب يكون لى الشرف


وبجد انت مشرف عسل


----------



## gogo99 (16 فبراير 2009)

اتمنى ان حد يجيبلى لو ترنيمة واحدة من الطلبتهم 
ارجو الاهتمام و الرد و اشكركم على تعبكم


----------



## SALVATION (18 فبراير 2009)

_تسلم ايدك يا oesi_no 

مشكور كتييييييييييييير​_


----------

